# Rooster or hen I need help



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I need on there sex for both


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

its always tough for me to tell until they start building mass... those to me look like hens more then roosters though


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely roosters. Barred breeds are autosexing.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You can tell much younger than even the two Nelson posted (you can tell with pretty good odds as day olds, even). See the difference in the white bars between these two chicks? The wide stripes is the male, the narrow is female.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I see what ur saying now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally, someone posted a good pic of male and female.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I guess I just wait to see


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I promise you, they are boys hahaha. It sucks, but that's what they are. Excluding the fact they're double barred, those combs and wattles are way too red for them to be pullets.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I cool wit it they stay on my farm still I make room for them lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They're usually pretty docile (plymouth rocks I am assuming) and play nice with other roosters if conditions are right.


----------

